# How to remove carpet and tack strip without damaging hardwood floor?



## dixie (Feb 19, 2006)

My son is buying a 50 year old house. There are hardwood floors under the carpet. Any suggestions on how to remove the carpet  easily? How hard is it to refinish the floors? thanks for any advice.


----------



## nkldavy (Feb 19, 2006)

*Removing Carpet From Wood Floors*

Unless the carpet is also glued to the wood floors, it isn't too difficult.  Go to any place along the edge of the carpet and pull it up with plyers.  The carpet should come right up.   I take the padding out staple by staple so that the padding is protecting the floor as I work.  To get the tack stips out, I use about a 3 or 4 inch long pry bar and work it along with a firm one inch putty knife.  You can put cardboard under the pry bar and putty knife to protect the floor as best as you can.  Sometimes if you work along the length of the tack strip and pull up on the wood, the next nail will start to work its way out.   You'll get a good feel for which way works best as you work with it.   As for finishing the floor, there are some good sanders with dust collectors which you can rent out.  The type of finish you want to put on it is up to the taste of the individual ... ask questions from a number of places where they sell them.   Good Luck ... Uncle Davey


----------



## dixie (Feb 19, 2006)

Thanks Uncle Davy for the good information! that really helps!


----------



## cluemeister (Feb 19, 2006)

*Like a hidden treasure*

Finding good quality hardwood floors under carpet is a great feeling.  The last two houses I've owned we've been very fortunate in that regard.  The first house had natural red birch floors under carpet, and this one has oak floors under carpet.

There were water stains in some spots on the floors in this house, and that cost a little to fix, but hey, you can't have everything.

Enjoy your hardwood floors!


----------



## nkldavy (Feb 22, 2006)

You're welcome Dixie.   I should add that there are a variety of wood putties and "crayons" that you can use to fill any small nail or staple holes with.  They come in many  different colors and are found at home centers and other similar places.     Uncle Davey


----------

